# Sick @ $3,000.00



## GTO8 (Feb 20, 2006)

Driving down the highway last week when I see a sign. Loose Gravel Ahead!!! Oh S***! Try slowing down asap with no luck. They had put Gravel on the highway to improve the pavement. ALL I hear is stones bouncing off the goat.
Went to the body shop today. $3,000.00 worth of damage to the Front end, Windsheild,Headlamp covers,Roof and 1/4 pannels!!!
WHY would a STATE (MI) be that stupid???
06 Black/Black A4


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO8 said:


> Driving down the highway last week when I see a sign. Loose Gravel Ahead!!! Oh S***! Try slowing down asap with no luck. They had put Gravel on the highway to improve the pavement. ALL I hear is stones bouncing off the goat.
> Went to the body shop today. $3,000.00 worth of damage to the Front end, Windsheild,Headlamp covers,Roof and 1/4 pannels!!!
> WHY would a STATE (MI) be that stupid???
> 06 Black/Black A4


Many municipalities cut costs by doing what is called a tar and chip method of paving a road instead of asphalt... It is less expensive than asphalt paving but does not last and it reeks havoc on paint jobs...... When I approach a road like this I stop and turn around and go another way. I hate driving on roads like that and I will not do it if I can avoid it. I've seen morons traveling at warp speed on these roads and it amazes me how some people just dont give a damn.

I'd get a lawyer and take action.. Mostly it is local municipalities that do this not the state.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Man, that sucks.

I used to live in Michigan, and had a somewhat similar thing happen when I was driving an antique station wagon of mine. I was going down a road, when suddenly there was this huge, deep hole in the pavement--right around a curve. I had no time to stop, and I tried swerving, but only suceeded in partially avoiding it--one of my front tires still went into the hole, and I heard a loud scraping. I pulled over, and my shock absorber had its 2 claws at the bottom bent and was dangling loose.

I backed up a ways, and saw that there was one very small warning sign off to the side of the road, maybe 50 feet before the hole (this was in a 50mph zone and there was no way anyone could adjust that fast), and the sign was tilted away from oncoming traffic a bit as it had been blown some by a thunderstorm that had gone through a few days before, and had not been corrected.

I tried calling around and complaining, but kept getting bounced around. No one wanted to claim responsibility. Finally I ended up in some County Construction office who said that since there was a sign it was "my fault". By the time I went out that way again, they had put up a sign much clearer, so I could no longer point to how the "sign" condition was.

Ticked me off. At least it was cheap to fix though--in your case I recommend what the previous poster said, and contacting a lawyer.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

GTO8 said:


> Driving down the highway last week when I see a sign. Loose Gravel Ahead!!! Oh S***! Try slowing down asap with no luck. They had put Gravel on the highway to improve the pavement. ALL I hear is stones bouncing off the goat.
> Went to the body shop today. $3,000.00 worth of damage to the Front end, Windsheild,Headlamp covers,Roof and 1/4 pannels!!!
> WHY would a STATE (MI) be that stupid???
> 06 Black/Black A4


Well, we had Engler that let the roads go to hell and now Granholm is trying to fix them but on a budget. Maybe the next governor will do it right. Sorry to hear what happened to you. I gave up riding motorcycles because of Michigan roads.

My sister damaged her car on a construction repair job where they but a sheet of metal over the repair. She went over it, it slid and dented her underfloor. She complained to the county and they would not do anything unless there was multiple cases of complaints.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

My friends dad had similiar thing happen, but with a pothole. The pothole bent 2 of the rims on his I believe 65 jaguar I am not sure if it is a X type or K type. Anyways he took pictures of the area and also of the damage done to the vehicle and the city paid to have all of the repairs done.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah my city (colorado springs) just started doing this. I don't think i have ever been so pissed off in my life. I turned on that road and just did a u-turn through the construction area. They are doing a lot of it to. I just saw another road that they started doing it on earlier today.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah, colorado springs is going crazy with that gravel crap, they lay it down, then a month later they pave, i love how they take their time.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah they don't give us springs people any warning either. You hit the gravel then like 100 feet later you see the caution loose gravel sign.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sucking bas****


----------

